# Bubbling bath bombs..can I add cream of tartar to stabalize



## debbie.1969 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi iam just wonder if anyone could help me with this, iam wanting to make bubbling bath bombs with citric acid bicarbonate soda and slsa. If I add some cream of tartar to my recipe will it help with stabalizing the bubbles and help them last longer, also how much would I need to add. I want to add my bath bomb to running water and get lots of bubbles.

Many thanks


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a link with a YouTube video and recipe:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnauLK8&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnau ... r_embedded[/ame]


----------



## debbie.1969 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool thank you, iam not sure if the cream of tartar makes any difference so will make 2 test batches 1 with and 1 with out, to see if there is any difference.

Thanks for the link


----------

